# Gigabyte Motherboard Phase LED's causing an issue?



## MorettiCA (Oct 24, 2009)

My specifications are this:

Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: EP45-UD3P
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
Memory: 4094MB RAM
Page File: 1510MB used, 6913MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 64bit Unicode

The issue I am having has been going on for quite some time. To rectify the situation, I typically do not turn my computer off. I usually am forced to restart it multiple times and get a few BSODs before I get a clean bootup.

Basically I am a dual monitor setup. I keep Firefox open on the smaller monitor and on the main monitor, I used to play World of Warcraft and would leave it at the login screen on that monitor 24/7. However, if I ever was to close the game out of the screen and leave it overnight, the computer would almost always shut down on me. I would wake up the next morning and have to go through the painstaking bootup process. I built the computer myself, but this problem is confusing me. It seems as if, as long as the game is taking up the entire screen, the computer will run normal and stay up...but once that closes, the computer will shut down randomly.

I have noticed some issues during bootup on my motherboard, that could be related. The computer will boot up and whenever it has an issue, these "Phase LED" lights on my motherboard will be lit brightly. There are 6 multicolored lights that light up. Once those lights turn off...the bootup processes becomes normal and everything works. Not sure if that is related to the issue.

I have no idea what is causing my computer to shut down.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typically when there are multiple LED's on a motherboard, they are there for troubleshooting purposes. Have you checked the manual to verify their function and what they indicate?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model Power Supply and Video Card are you running?


----------



## MorettiCA (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes I did utilize the manual and the only thing mentioned about the lights is what they are called "Phase LED". All 6 are lit and nothing explains their meanings...

My Power supply is ZALMAN ZM600-HP 600W Continuous @ 45°C ATX12V V2.2 / EPS12V V2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready Modular Active PFC Modular

My Video Card is SAPPHIRE 100259-1GL Radeon HD 4870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card


----------



## Cobracon (May 3, 2008)

*The lights aren't for troubleshooting. They are merely a visual indication of the CPU's power consumption. Naturally they will all be lit during boot. If you engage the Dynamic Energy Saver function these lights will give a constant visual indication of CPU power level, otherwise they will go out after boot. *


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look in the bios on the next boot on the PC health page for the 12v, 5v & 3.3v voltage readings.
The boot issue is a classic under power issue, when booting all the drives spin up and the PSU doesn't supply enough power right away.
While the pc is in windows use sensor view pro to get the readings from within windows>
http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33


----------



## MorettiCA (Oct 24, 2009)

Well my computer had turned off again last night. After a few manual reboots I got it up and running and checked this forum. I ran that program and ran the BIOS test and all the voltages seemed pretty leveled off and stable. I probably need to look at the BIOS voltages when it is acting broken. But how does that correlate with my shutting down problem. The only way I can keep it from shutting down is by having the World of Warcraft login screen up on my main monitor. As long as nothing is on the main monitor...it will shut down on me during the night.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Random shutdowns can mean a few things: Faulty ram, faulty power supplies, hard drive errors

power supplies when failing can have the voltages fluctuate up and down. This is a bad thing.

Borrow a psu if you can or use a multimeter.

download memtest86 burn to disk and run from bootup let it do one complete test.

Initiate disk checking on the hard drive.


----------



## MorettiCA (Oct 24, 2009)

It won't let me run memtest for some reason. I burn it to a disk and select the disk for bootup. It says "Boot from CD/DVD" or whatever and then it goes right into windows. I am using Memtest86+ V4.00 if that means anything.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

disable the hard drive and other options just have the disk as the option then save it, when it says press any key to boot from cd press the any key  joke just press any key.


----------



## MorettiCA (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok ran the memtest and the check disk. I don't have a way to check the PSU but, I did download that program and the temps seem ok. Maybe its just dropping during the night? I don't get it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

go into the bios and post the voltages and temps


----------



## MorettiCA (Oct 24, 2009)

Case Opened: Yes (Not sure why it says that)
VCORE - 1.220V
DDR18V - 2.208V
+3.3V - 3.280V
+12V - 12.239V
Current System Temp - 46 degrees
Current CPU Temp - 37 degrees
CPU Fan Speed - 1503 RPM


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The jumper is missing on the chassis intrusion header, though I don't believe this is causing the issue.


----------



## MorettiCA (Oct 24, 2009)

Yea I see that now...I will get that fixed. Not sure if that will fix my problem though, but good eye...thanks.


----------



## MorettiCA (Oct 24, 2009)

Since my RAM or disk is pretty much good...how do I check my PSU? The voltages seem ok...but then again I haven't checked them when it turned off at night...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can test your power supply with a multimeter http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Test the power supply during the failed boot it should tell you something.


----------



## MorettiCA (Oct 24, 2009)

So as a random test, I decided to install the Dynamic Energy Saver to get a look at the MoBo lights and how they work. I installed it...then when it restarted the computer, I turned it on. The lights turn on...the software runs normal for about 25 seconds and then a BSOD comes up. Happens each time. Is this related to a faulty PSU or is there something wrong with my MOBO? I also remember trying to Overclock my system a few months ago...and I bumped it up very slightly and my system got bombarded with BSODs. My system specs are perfect for overclocking...but my system won't handle it. PSU problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You need to look at the voltages to find out.


----------



## MorettiCA (Oct 24, 2009)

I did it twice today and used SensorsView Pro and the BIOS test and the voltages came back somewhat normal. I didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Right now on SensorsView it reads:

VCoreA: 1.07V
VCoreB: 2.21V
3.3V: 3.28V
5V: 4.95V
12V: 11.50V
5VSB: 5.21V
VBAT: 3.25V


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

11.5v on the 12v rail is low, it is in spec(11.4v-12.6v) however we've seen issues below 11.7v with high performance video cards.
I would run a 750w PSU with a HD4870> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=750tx


----------

